# by way of epilogue



## Casquilho

Hello again guys,
can you please tell me how can I say in Latin "by way of epilogue"? I want to use that phrase as a title for the last section in a booklet I wrote.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Podría ser _epilogi/conclusionis modus_, por ejemplo, siguiendo la terminología de Quintiliano.


----------



## wandle

Casquilho said:


> Hello again guys,
> can you please tell me how can I say in Latin "by way of epilogue"? I want to use that phrase as a title for the last section in a booklet I wrote.


I would interpret the English sense of your phrase as: _'[the following is presented] *in order to finish* [the booklet]'_.
On that basis, you could say:
*concludendi causa* or *epilogi gratia*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español todavía ser usa a modo de conclusión o epílogo. Los sintagmas (aparentemente nominales, pero de hecho preposicionales) con causa o gratia, no son propios de títulos.


----------



## Casquilho

XiaoRoel said:


> Podría ser _epilogi/conclusionis modus_, por ejemplo, siguiendo la terminología de Quintiliano.



Gracias, XiaoRoel. Now how about _in epilogi modo _? Would it be possible?


----------



## Hamlet2508

You would not use _in _and say *epilogi modo* / rather *more epilogi *instead.


----------



## wandle

Rather than *epilogi in modo* you could say *epilogi in modum* (accusative case). 
This means the same as *epilogi causa* or *gratia*.



XiaoRoel said:


> Los sintagmas (aparentemente nominales, pero de hecho preposicionales) con causa o gratia, no son propios de títulos.


Since the ancients did not use chapter headings or section headings in their writings, this point does not seem to me to apply here.
If it is held to apply to this case, the meaning is that you cannot say 'By way of [anything]' as a section heading: you would need to give up that idea and use a plain noun. I see no reason why you should, though.


----------

